# Charley Rosen: T-Mac won't make Rockets better..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If anyone can remember the last positive word Rosen, has had to say about anything, feel free to let me know.



> The trade that brought Tracy McGrady to Houston for Steve Francis and company is not quite the second coming of the Rockets' championship hopes.
> 
> For sure, T-Mac can fill the basket from every conceivable angle — he can shoot from the outskirts, pull-up left or right, post, penetrate, and is routinely spectacular in the shadow of the basket. Nor is he unwilling or unable to share the ball. Too bad that his stupendous ball-in-hand talents aren't enough to make T-Mac a winner.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

:upset: O my gosh please. T-Mac is dedicated to winning so thats why he went on the Rockets. You try lossing 62 games a season and see if your looking forward to the next season. They arent dedicated to winning in orlando like they are here. T-mac is siked for this season and the only people who say he isnt going to help or make it work are the people who are sad he left orlando or scared that the Rockets are going to be them. So what you say is pure ludicrise. (ps. sry for all the miss spelled words)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I predict a big change in attitude for Tmac this year. He has never been a leader but he won't whine if the team is winning. The only time he has whined to the media is when he was on a horrible losing team and when he wouldn't get PT. Obviously those are two legit reasons to be angry. Tmac seems very excited to be a Rocket and help this team win.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Nor is he unwilling or unable to share the ball.





> While Van Gundy is understandably intent on making Yao the focus of Houston's offense, T-Mac has developed a bad case of sticky fingers.


I love the contradiction.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Haha, this guy hates Kobe, he hates T-Mac...he hates everybody!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It looks like it, you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I just hope Mc Ball Hog learns the meaning of the work PASS this year. YAO MING is the #1 guy on the team, not you Tracy, and let's hope JVG can get that point across early and often. If not, its going to be a LONG LONG season in H-Town. But I hope that is not the case.


----------

